# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Part time Optometrist - Private practice needs part time Optometrist

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a part-time opportunity with a full scope private practice in the Ewing, NJ area.  Residency training or 3+ years of experience preferred.
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*
           Private practice
           2 days, potential to grow to more days
           See 13-20 patients per day with tech support
           3+ years experience or residency trained in specialty contact lens preferred
           2 weekdays, 8-5
           Provide variety of exams including comprehensive, glaucoma management, contact lens, emergent, etc.
           Progressive practice with EMR and testing equipment including OCT, Visual Field, Optos, etc.
           Looking for strong clinician with excellent chairside manner
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinations
           Diagnose disease and vision disorders
           Counsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)
           License to practice in the state of NJ
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

